# mad man



## callumgoodfello (May 26, 2011)

I have bin training like a mad man the last 2 weeks and eating like one 2. Everything I have bin eating Is clean too apart from the one cheat meal a week!

I was just wondering how many weeks until it will start to show as I have only ever stuck to it for 2-3 weeks. This is the 1st time I have took all my supplements and ate and train right to be fair tho so hope it all pays off


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

about 6 weeks is a good time to see results. but don't just stop after that.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Bodybuilding is not a quick thing and it takes time, theres alot of factors involved. If you train say 3 day split then in 2 weeks you have only trained you chest lets say twice !!!!!

If it only took 2 weeks then everyone would do it and all be masive. Give it a 2-3 months and if your doing everything right and you got the right genetics you will see some improvment but for now let it be down to progressing in the amount of weight you are lifting as your reference to if anything is happening


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes mate like the other cool dudes said. It takes longer than a couple of weeks, KEEP AT IT!

I got some results after 3 months, then got lazy with diet thinking all my cardio would help (which it did) but I am going to get my diet back on track and get some real results. SO keep it up and dont cheat yourself. Its a life changing way of life you have adopted so the results are worth waiting for.


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

for me it was about 2 months before I seen any gains and now im still training hard, eating more and I love my new found hobby.

Stick to it mate


----------



## callumgoodfello (May 26, 2011)

I have bin training for around 3 years but never had everything in place theres always bin one pice missing have made some good gains still tho!

So looking forward to see how it goes with everything that's needed good food good workouts ect! So I will let's use know in six weeks haha!!


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

Everybody's different of course but it all depends on what your'e gain ambitions are. They will probably change though. Mine do. If you manage your diet, training sessions and rest correctly to see really noticeable gains it can take from anything from 6 - 12 months. Being realistic I gave myself 12 months. Make sure to take pics of before. Take some now so you can compare. I didn't so I only have what other people notice that haven't seen me for a while.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

after a while it will become the normal to eat and train like this. and yeah like somebody else said take pics before and after i wish i had :'(


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

I am yet to met anyone who has made massive gains in the first year naturally I would count seasons rather than weeks to measure gains


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

It took Arnie 15 years to get to Olympia.

Obsessed is a word used by lazy people to describe the dedicated.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> It took Arnie 15 years to get to Olympia.
> 
> *Obsessed is a word used by lazy people to describe the dedicated*.


Just replying cos I really like this quote


----------

